
My Favorite Papers of 2017 - snickmy
http://www.nicolabortignon.com/my-favorite-4-papers-of-2017/
======
yesenadam
Could I slip in a request here for contributions to my Ask of 3 days ago,
still on top page, but not many answers yet,

 _What are the best scholarly papers you read in 2017?_

I'm hoping for some discussion on there.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15991373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15991373)

------
codepie
Slightly OT, but I wanted to know if there's any group/forum where we can read
and discuss papers regularly?

I know the morning paper
([https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)), but it is not so
interactive, in the sense that you can't have discussions with peers and it
turns into just passive reading.

~~~
almata
Not exactly what you're looking for, but maybe you or someone else might be
interested on this: [http://fermatslibrary.com](http://fermatslibrary.com)

~~~
shalabhc
Very interesting, thanks!

Somewhat related,a general purpose annotation platform is
[http://hypothes.is](http://hypothes.is) \- a great feature is that PDF
annotations are location independent because they use some kind of fingerprint
to identify the document.

------
greenpizza13
Huge, massive, credibility-undercutting typo in the slot pulling analogy: "you
loose."

I'm not sure when people started making this mistake, but it's one of my more
cringe-worthy ones to see.

~~~
thomasfoster96
You find a rather common spelling mistake (which has been fixed) “credibility-
undercutting” and “cringeworthy”? It seems like you are holding blog posts
that have made it to the first page of Hacker News to a ridiculously high
standard.

------
retrievergias
TFX is indeed quite a massive one. Well played Google

------
jacksmith21006
My favorite is the Jeff Dean paper from NIPS in using NN for data base
indexes.

~~~
snickmy
You are referring to this [http://learningsys.org/nips17/assets/slides/dean-
nips17.pdf](http://learningsys.org/nips17/assets/slides/dean-nips17.pdf),
right?

It didn't make the cut just because is a keynote and not a paper, but
nevertheless is a great engineering fit. Even more if considering that in the
meanwhile Jeff is running the entire brain team, and keep pouring
contributions on a regular basis:
[https://research.google.com/pubs/jeff.html](https://research.google.com/pubs/jeff.html)

~~~
stablemap
There is a paper for the index structure part; several authors.

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.01208](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.01208)

~~~
snickmy
Ah, great catch! thanks for sharing

------
tommyhansen
I wish Apple was sharing even more, and not just on Machine learning.

------
arvinder
Website broken with Firefox on Android.

